
The Road to UChat: Building Uber’s Internal Chat Solution - mkvorwerck
https://eng.uber.com/uchat/
======
rawland
TL;DR: They used Mattermost [1] to chat/share-stuff and Puppet [2] for
deployment.

    
    
      [1]: https://about.mattermost.com/features/
      [2]: https://puppet.com/

------
ardyjay
I refuse to believe that this was at all necessary with all of the enterprise
chat applications out there. Uber is big but is in no way an anomalous case.

~~~
sushisource
Yeah, this excerpt is hilarious:

"...our team transitioned the company to a new solution capable of reliably
delivering over one million messages per day to tens of thousands of users,
all in one unified chat environment."

Yep, totally no other chat apps capable of those _incredibly high_ numbers
/eyeroll

------
bluesnowmonkey
Screenshots look just like Slack or Discord. Why didn't they use Slack or
Discord? What does Puppet have to do with any of this?

~~~
annexrichmond
Because Slack is really expensive. Perhaps they concluded that an in house
solution would be cheaper for them long term.

------
quocble
Unexpected lazy solution.

